# Tegu Pendant



## Logie_Bear (Sep 10, 2012)

So I saw a post by tresh earlier today about making jewelry out of tegu skin. I had been saving my girl Esmeralda's first shed for a few weeks now, trying to think of what to do with it and I just looooved tresh's idea. I actually flew by my local hobby lobby as soon as I was out of class to get a pendant. Now I just have to make myself a matching pair of earrings. 

Here's what I just made. I went a little overboard with the glue... I'll remove it from the sides once everything is set.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 12, 2012)

Esmeralda shed last night, so I made a pair of earrings to match! 
Now I have lots of shed to craft with!

These earrings are made from the skin on her legs, so they have a lot of white spots. I thought they came out pretty cool!


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 12, 2012)

Love those earrings! I'm gonna have to try this with Donatello's shed!


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Sep 12, 2012)

Those are really neat! very crafty


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 12, 2012)

Kym123089 said:


> Love those earrings! I'm gonna have to try this with Donatello's shed!



If you've got a hobby lobby in your area, they just started to carry a whole line of bezel jewelry. I'm going to make a bracelet next. 

Also, you cant tell from the pic, but I also used 'ice' clear resin to fill the bezel and protect the skin.


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm going tomorrow  and Donatello just shed a huge piece off his tail so I'm gonna use that, it has an awesome striped pattern. I imagine you could use the modpodge they make for 3-d effects


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 12, 2012)

Post pics when you've finished! We'll start a new fashion trend yet. 

Oh, and if you use modge podge, make sure you let each layer dry before adding another. I've had it turn very cloudy when I've gotten impatient (which is often) and just globbed it all on. '^_^


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 12, 2012)

I will. And I know haha I have a very cloudy necklace pendant I made a few weeks ago  I'm too impatient.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 12, 2012)

If you want to be adventurous, this stuff works great:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/410AuYTVBkL._SY300_.jpg


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh I'll try it if they have it.


----------



## bwiegmann (Sep 12, 2012)

That's awesome!! How did you make it?!?


----------



## lilwyhunter (Sep 13, 2012)

Yea, do share a how to? -- or the original link, this is so cool!


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 13, 2012)

I will be returning to the craft store today for more bezels. A friend of mine wants a pair of the earrings so I'll take some in-progress shots and post them for ya.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 13, 2012)

Alrighty ya'll, you asked for it so here is my little step-by-step for how I made these pieces of jewelry:

Step 1:

Obtain a bezel! They come in lots of shapes, sized and designs so go knock yourself out. 







Step 2/3:

You need some shed skin (obviously) and something to mount it on. I use scrapbooking paper. It comes in lots of colors, and I fully intend to experiment with more of the designs later on. Just cut a piece to the size of your bezel and attach it to the shed.






http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg96/scaled.php?server=96&filename=imag0726y.jpg&res=landing

^ I use an acrylic craft glue that dries transparent to mount the sheds.

Step 4: 

Place your skins into the bezel and mix up some resin to seal it in place. I like the 2 part epoxy resins, personally, but there are lots of jewelry making options to choose from. Pour it on top, make sure you tap out any bubbles, and let it set for the next 6-12 hours.






^ That's a pic of my pouring the resin mix into the bezel

Anywho, the next day you can wear and show off your cool new jewelry!
Here's what I made yesterday.


----------



## bwiegmann (Sep 13, 2012)

That is so cool!!!! Beautiful set you have there lol! Thanks for the step by step I Can't wait to try it, Kyle my caiman lizard is shedding now, I think with his enlarged scales it'll look awesome!!! I'll post pics when I'm done


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh I adore the bracelet. That's what I'm making tomorrow!


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 14, 2012)

So I went to michaels and they have charms you can use for this! I'm going to start doing a charm bracelet for his sheds to show the changes in color.
[attachment=5150]


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 15, 2012)

Rough examples lol (first try) dont judge. The glue actually stuck to the surface I laid them on, I'm gonna have to find a new place to dry them

[attachment=5153][attachment=5154][attachment=5156]


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 15, 2012)

Looks good! I like the reddish circle one.  What did you go with to seal over the scales?


I really like the charm bracelet idea. I may have to do one of those as well. A charm for all my critters.


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 15, 2012)

I used purple underneath so it gave the reddish purple color. I used the mod podge. The 3-d effect one


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 15, 2012)

They make a specific kind of modge podge for 3D effects?


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes! It's called dimensional magic. They have clear, silver glitter and gold glitter.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 15, 2012)

Kym123089 said:


> Yes! It's called dimensional magic. They have clear, silver glitter and gold glitter.



Whaaaaaaaat~! I totally need to try this!


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 15, 2012)

It's awesome and fairly cheap if you use a michaels coupon. (iPhone usually has 40% off on the app)


----------

